# Madiera



## StevenD55 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Madeira*

Does anyone have experience with making Madeira from a dark grape? I'd be interested in hearing thoughts, successes as well as failures. 

Regards,

Steve


----------



## StevenD55 (Dec 21, 2016)

I found a recipe in case anyone is interested. 

The estufa process is not defined in this thread. It's essentially the heating process used to make Madeira wine. 

Malvasia-style Madeira

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1165


----------

